# Remembering what it used to be like



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

Remembering what it used to be like



> I'm old enough to remember the Civil Rights activists, the white lines painted on the floors in the buses, the "Whites Only" signs everywhere in the south. There was change of course, and it came at a price of murders, beatings, arsons, civil discord, riots, and much more too lengthy to describe here fully. It taught me a lesson I only read about prior to this era happening and the time frame where I lived. This is that message; read it loud and clear; The only civil change that will happen...


Read more about this article here...


----------

